# BBS RF wheels - need opinions, reviews, etc...



## Deezel Boy (Nov 26, 1999)

I've had a set of Borbet Type CA's for about a year and a half... Two bent wheels later -- one repaired, one new wheel purchased!!!! I'm ready to get out of my still yet rough riding crap SOFT A$$ BORBETS!!!!
Looking at these BBS's as replacements:
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...Brand








Anyone have any experience?
Know of anyone with these or similar??
Recommendations on tough wheels for a 97 Passat (4x100 prefferably 16" or 17")
Thanks so much


----------



## HT WTR (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: BBS RF wheels - need opinions, reviews, etc... (Deezel Boy)*

I have BBS RK2's you can't go wrong with BBS IMO.










_Modified by HT WTR at 9:16 PM 4-8-2007_


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: BBS RF wheels - need opinions, reviews, etc... (Deezel Boy)*

I have been happy with the BBS RK; not as light as some, but seems to be holding up well so far in the New England frost heaves.


----------



## Deezel Boy (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: BBS RF wheels - need opinions, reviews, etc... (HT WTR)*

HT WTR---NICE B4!!!!! 
Here's mine:








That'll be what the BBS's are running on.
Anyone else with any specific BBS RF experience?
The RF's are not forged I believe, but I'm wondering how they'll hold up on $hitty VA roads.... The Borbet CA's definitely have NOT held up well!!!!!!!!!!!!
BORBET=BUTTER!!
Thx to all!!


----------

